# Wright R-1820 vs Pratt Whitney R-1830



## gjs238 (Dec 10, 2009)

Which was better and why?


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 10, 2009)

A face-off always fares better if you can put up a spec sheet


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 10, 2009)

gjs238 said:


> Which was better and why?




WHEN (WHAT YEAR)?

FOR WHAT PURPOSE?

The R-1820 was certainly a better helicopter engine after the war


----------



## Civettone (Dec 11, 2009)

PW R-1830 saw wider use ... especially as a fighter engine 



Kris


----------



## davparlr (Dec 11, 2009)

Good Question. From Wikipedia data, the R-1820 is heavier but has a smaller frontal area, which is expected with a second row of cylinders and roughly the same displacement. It probably is more complex with more cylinders, thus less reliable and higher maintainability (my thoughts). The F4F-4 and FM-1 used a 1830, but the FM-2 used a more powerful 1820 so there seems to be better growth in the 1830. Also, Wikipedia reported better specific fuel consumption in the 1830. It appears from my simple research that either engine would have worked by itself, so, why both? It seems commonality would have been advantageous. A look at the Navy, where I would think commonality is very important, I found this usage.

R-1820
SBD
F2A
R4D-2
J2F (Duck)
FM-1

R-1830
F4F
TBD
R4D-1
PBY
FM-2

Now the SBD and the F4F had to be assigned to same carrier. It sure seems an advantage to have both aircraft using the same engine. By the time these aircraft were developed, both of these engines were well proven, so backing up a design should not have been an issue.

I didn’t look hard at the AAF, but they also are impacted.

Is it the supercharger profile?

Where are the engine experts?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Some info from the FAA - cut and paste to your browser.

http://www.airweb.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library/rgMakeModel.nsf/0/14f1fb9c650f34d78525676a006354ef/$FILE/ATTNWJTA/5E-10.pdf

http://www.airweb.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library/rgMakeModel.nsf/0/4a000705bbc87d578525670e00653f09/$FILE/ATTQ513I/ATC98.pdf

http://www.airweb.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library/rgMakeModel.nsf/0/cdeba991de18cfc38525676a00670747/$FILE/ATTENLOL/5E-4.pdf


----------

